# Secret Santa - Xmas in July 2014



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk

*Secret Slingshot Santa - Xmas in July 2014*

Here we go again folks!

Secret Santa is a forum event where participants are randomly matched with another member also taking part, to build and swap a slingshot. If you enter, you will be randomly matched with another participant with these matches announced on May 19. Once you know your partner you need to contact them and exchange mailing details as well as any special requirements for the slingshot. Left hand/right hand etc.

To enter this event simply post in this thread with the words I'm in, me too or a picture of boobs.


Sign up will be until May 18th

Match-ups will be announced on May 19th

This gives approximately 1 month to build your slingshot and have it in the mail by no later than the 20th June to ensure a July delivery.

To qualify for the event you must have a minimum of 100 posts and have been a member of Slingshotforum.com since March 2014 or earlier.


----------



## Hrawk

Participants:


*Hrawk*
*Ash*
*Individual*
*youcanthide*
*EpicAussie888*
*DukaThe*
*Ghost0311/8541*
*SmilingFury*
*Lexlow*
*Arber*
*MiracleWorker*
*Metropolicity*
*shew97*
*leon13*
*BCLuxor*
*Mister Magpie*
*TSM*
*e~shot*
*monoaminooxidase*
*Flipgun*
*Narcaleptic Sling Shotter*
*PorkChopSling*
*The Gopher*
*ScarfaceTom*
*Flippinout*
*MagicTorch100*
*PrideProducts*
*kubys*
*Greavous*
*SlingshotMadness*
*Sst der Kleine Steinschlag*
*Longers7*
*Dead Bunny*
*FishDoug*
*logo96*
*Sharker*
*v.d.s*
*NoobShooter*
*ChapmanHands*
*Beanflip*
*Stej*
*Wombat*


----------



## Danny0663

Ohhhh man, time goes fast.

I'm out for this one, but i'll join the next one.


----------



## ash

Participants:


*Hrawk*
*Ash*


----------



## Individual

Participants:


*Hrawk*
*Ash*
*Individual*


----------



## youcanthide

Participants:


*Hrawk*
*Ash*
*Individual*
*youcanthide*


----------



## gaia

Its a pity I don't have 100 posts yet. May I enter once I have that many?

-v.d.s


----------



## ash

Yes, get posting!


----------



## Marnix

Man, shall I join... so little time...


----------



## Marnix

Nope, cant make it with the family's summer planning.. See you all around christmas.


----------



## HP Slingshots

LETS GO 


*Hrawk*
*Ash*
*Individual*
*youcanthide*
*EpicAussie888*

-Epic


----------



## DukaThe

I'm in, as always


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I am in.


----------



## gaia

Good luck to you all, still got some more posting before i can enter :naughty:


----------



## SmilingFury

I AM IN TOO!!!! Plus boobs...

1-Hrawk
2-Ash
3-Individual
4-youcanthide
5-EpicAussie888
6- SmilingFury


----------



## Mister Magpie

Is the idea to design and build what the recipient wants or to build something more in line with what the builder is comfortable and familiar with (as in more of a traditional "trade")?


----------



## Hrawk

Mister Magpie said:


> Is the idea to design and build what the recipient wants or to build something more in line with what the builder is comfortable and familiar with (as in more of a traditional "trade")?


Build something that you yourself would be happy to receive.


----------



## lexlow

Me to, i be in 

wow this time has flown away, reminds me how long its been since chatting to ash, must amend that ( block me now ash lol)

1-Hrawk
2-Ash
3-Individual
4-youcanthide
5-EpicAussie888
6- SmilingFury

-7-Lexlow

i could not get the thing to line up


----------



## Arber

I'm in, it will be my first to.
1-Hrawk
2-Ash
3-Individual
4-youcanthide
5-EpicAussie888
6- SmilingFury
7- lexlow
8- Arber


----------



## youcanthide

You lads have missed some members out

The list is currently at


*Hrawk*
*Ash*
*Individual*
*youcanthide*
*EpicAussie888*
*DukaThe*
*ghost0311/8541*


----------



## youcanthide

Sorry just realised i didnt copy and post the full list lol

The list is currently at


*Hrawk*
*Ash*
*Individual*
*youcanthide*
*EpicAussie888*
*DukaThe*
*ghost0311/8541*
*SmilingFury*
*lexlow*
*Arber*


----------



## Hrawk

You guys and gals don't need to keep posting thr full list. I'll keep it updated on the first page.


----------



## lexlow

tfft lol that coulda ended in tears


----------



## youcanthide

Hrawk said:


> You guys and gals don't need to keep posting thr full list. I'll keep it updated on the first page.


probably easier lol


----------



## MiracleWorker

i'm in.


----------



## D.Nelson

I wish I was skilled enough to participate. Cant wait to see some of these gems!


----------



## Hrawk

D.Nelson said:


> I wish I was skilled enough to participate. Cant wait to see some of these gems!


It doesn't need to be a masterpiece. So long as you've done your best.


----------



## Metropolicity

I am in!

Thanks Hrawk!


----------



## shew97

I'm in 
Thank you hrawk


----------



## leon13

Hm I wonder of that new parole in a secret slingshot club @ the dor to get in  wher you have to say : "picture of boobs"
Cheers


----------



## Hrawk

All of these girls are very happy that you have all taken part . . .


----------



## HP Slingshots

Hrawk said:


> All of these girls are very happy that you have all taken part . . .


DAMMMMMM 

-Epic


----------



## BCLuxor

Ah this time of year please count me in Hrawk!


----------



## Mister Magpie

I'm in.


----------



## TSM

I'm in! (.)(.) <boobies


----------



## SteelBallViking

Dang Cant make this one. NEXT TIME! :king:


----------



## e~shot

Hey Harwk how about male boob pics? :naughty:

I'm In.


----------



## Hrawk

e~shot said:


> Hey Harwk how about male boob pics? :naughty:


----------



## monoaminooxidase

regardless of boobs

shown here for reasons unknown

you can count me in


----------



## BCLuxor

Come on forum this is the big summer trade! where's the participation!


----------



## Arber

BCLuxor said:


> Come on forum this is the big summer trade! where's the participation!


Not many are posting in this because this topic is no longer on the popular topics list. There's a lot of people who want to join, but they don't know about it. Someone should spread this in some way.


----------



## flipgun

Can't stay away! I'm In. :banana:


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

I am in! ( . Y . ) <- nicer boobs than TSM's

Thank you Hrawk....for the pictur... I MEAN THE SECRET SANTA!!! That is definitely what I meant....


----------



## Hrawk

Welcome

( • Y • ) <-- Perkier


----------



## GZK-CHINA

Hrawk said:


> Participants:
> 
> 
> *Hrawk*
> *Ash*
> *Individual*
> *youcanthide*
> *EpicAussie888*
> *DukaThe*
> *Ghost0311/8541*
> *SmilingFury*
> *Lexlow*
> *Arber*
> *MiracleWorker*
> *Metropolicity*
> *shew97*
> *leon13*
> *BCLuxor*
> *Mister Magpie*
> *TSM*
> *e~shot*
> *monoaminooxidase*
> *Flipgun*
> *Narcaleptic Sling Shotter*


May I take part in? I'm GZK from China,a new comer on this forum.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Count me in


----------



## The Gopher

OK I'm in!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Count me in, please 


 Hrawk
 Ash
 Individual
 youcanthide
 EpicAussie888
 DukaThe
 Ghost0311/8541
 SmilingFury
 Lexlow
 Arber
 MiracleWorker
 Metropolicity
 shew97
 leon13
 BCLuxor
 Mister Magpie
 TSM
 e~shot
 monoaminooxidase
 Flipgun
 Narcaleptic Sling Shotter
 PorkChopSling
 The Gopher
 scarfaceTom


----------



## flippinout

I love Christmas in July! Count me in


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

This such an odd thread


----------



## Hrawk

Hmmm, still odd


----------



## Longers7

Wish I had more than 100 post's :-(


----------



## Hrawk

Longers7 said:


> Wish I had more than 100 post's :-(


Sooooo many ways to increase your post count between now and close of entries.


----------



## Longers7

Hrawk said:


> Longers7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had more than 100 post's :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo many ways to increase your post count between now and close of entries.
Click to expand...

 I'm on it......


----------



## Hrawk

You go girl, spank that monkey!

I mean forum, um, posts, um whatever, monkey works for me.


----------



## MagicTorch100

I'm in too. Woohoo

Virtual boobs below

(.)(.)


----------



## PrideProducts

count me in!!!!


----------



## kubys

Time is my enemy, but I have to do it... I´m IN


----------



## Longers7

Hrawk said:


> You go girl, spank that monkey! I mean forum, um, posts, um whatever, monkey works for me.


 loving the monkey......... That's another one closer to the 100 posts ;-)


----------



## Greavous

I was going to say "I'm in" when the thread started but decided Id go look for a good picture of boobs and just never came back!

Im boobs!


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## monoaminooxidase

I don't need any more posts to get over 100, but I too would like to bump this thread, maybe up the participation a bit.


----------



## SmilingFury

Hrawk said:


>


The real Mr. Bump...


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## SlingshotMadness

Im in! definitly ready for this!


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

Just crossed the 100 post border, so this time i´m in!


----------



## Longers7

I'm not far from the magic 100 now.......


----------



## Dead Bunny

I'm in!


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Longers7

100 posts......... I'm IN!!!


----------



## DougDynasty

IM IIIIINNNN !!!!


----------



## logo96

Im in, if it is not to late.


----------



## Sharker

Can i join to? But wait, in july, when santa comes in summer?


----------



## Arber

Can someone give a range of how much it would cost to mail things outside of the USA? I wouldn't want to pay more for shipping than I paid for materials. I understand I am being vague, but when I refer to "outside of the USA," I mean Northern and Western Europe (these being where a large portion of the non-us slingshot makers are located).


----------



## ghost0311/8541

About 12$ depends on how heavy.


----------



## Underachiever

I´d love to participate but I haven´t got the necessary know-how to build a slingshot yet.

Wish you all a nice day!

Luke


----------



## gaia

100 posts!

Im in!


----------



## NoobShooter

Im in too


----------



## ChapmanHands

Count me in!


----------



## Hrawk

Welcome guys.

For everyone else, only 4 (5) days to go until the match ups!


----------



## Beanflip

Call me #40! I'm in!


----------



## Individual

So many people i'd love to be paired with, but would also be too nervous that i'd disappoint them..

Have you got the draw up of the pairs hrawk? I'm happy to if you don't have the time! I'l do it out a hat with a camera of course..

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL


----------



## Arber

Individual said:


> So many people i'd love to be paired with, but would also be too nervous that i'd disappoint them..
> Have you got the draw up of the pairs hrawk? I'm happy to if you don't have the time! I'l do it out a hat with a camera of course..
> GOOD LUCK Y'ALL


We are all nervous, or at least I think so. We can be nervous about who we are going to be paired with, whether or not we dissapoint the person, whether or not we are dissapointed, or anything else you can think of, but it is this nervousness that makes it fun. I personally am nervous of the shipping price and the package being lost in transit. This may sound incredibly corny, but just try your best.


----------



## Hrawk

Meh, who could ever be disappointed at receiving a free slingshot in the mail ? Don't stress it, just have some fun.


----------



## Greavous

Just give it your best shot and effort and no worries after that. If you feel good about it, send it.


----------



## stej

Count me in. And now.. I started being a little bit nervous


----------



## ChapmanHands

It is just a fun thing to do from the sounds of it, I look forward to the exchanges


----------



## wombat

Can't have you having an odd number. So I'm in!!


----------



## HP Slingshots

wombat said:


> Can't have you having an odd number. So I'm in!!


Any excuse to join in  Cant wait

-Epic


----------



## Sharker

Today is the day! Im so exited


----------



## Greavous

Its almost tomorrow in Australia! Metric time makes me all confused...


----------



## Arber

Is it not the 20th of May in Australia?


----------



## MagicTorch100

I'm hovering over my email in anticipation!


----------



## ChapmanHands

I am excited, this will be my fourth trade on the forum, hopefully many more to come.


----------



## Longers7

It's my first trade, will we be notified of our partners by email or on this thread? Thanks


----------



## Greavous

Usually the thread starter will pair up those who entered by a drawing and then post here. Then, a new thread gets started to show off who made what for the trade.


----------



## Longers7

Greavous said:


> Usually the thread starter will pair up those who entered by a drawing and then post here. Then, a new thread gets started to show off who made what for the trade.


 thanks mate


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

What time are they deciding the pairs


----------



## NoobShooter

Hope to see the match up before bed tonight... Looking forward to it.


----------



## Greavous

D..R..A..M..A!!! The tension is building. Actually, I hope Australia (New South Wales) isnt having a catastrophic event. Never know when that place quakes, floods or catches on fire!


----------



## Greavous

Im sorry, the random act of kindness for this summer has been canceled until further notice due to the lack of interest ...

Thank you,

the non-management

Actually, kinda want to get started on my next shooter. Left or right handed are you?


----------



## Hrawk

Yeah yeah, my bad. Been super busy these last few days.

Standby, I'll do the draw now.

Watch this space.


----------



## Hrawk

Here they are!










(sorry I didn't have time to make a dramatic video this round)


----------



## Hrawk

Ok, time to send a PM to your secret santa and swap mailing details and any other information specific to your needs etc.

Let's get building!


----------



## SmilingFury

Haha, sweet! Enjoy guys!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Thanks Hrawk. The build is on!


----------



## The Gopher

i'm on it!


----------



## leon13

thanks !

cheers


----------



## Greavous

Im on it!


----------



## TSM

(rubs hand together menacingly) ...it begins...


----------



## Mister Magpie

Tada tada! And we're off!


----------



## Sharker

Yeeeehaaaa!!!


----------



## Dead Bunny

Woohoo!

Dead Bunny Slingshots
Give the gift of chaos


----------



## Metropolicity

Let's get it on like ping pong in Hong Kong!


----------



## Individual

Dead Bunny said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Dead Bunny Slingshots
> Give the gift of chaos


Its company on company action  Cant wait to see the results!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Let the games begin!!


----------



## Sharker

I think i finish soon, maybe after week or so :imslow:


----------



## The Gopher

Already Sharker! i better get to work!


----------



## Hrawk

Bump for excellence.


----------



## Longers7

Posted mine off today....... Hope that YCH likes it :-/


----------



## MagicTorch100

That was quick, I think I'll be a week or so (sorry ghost)


----------



## Longers7

MagicTorch100 said:


> That was quick, I think I'll be a week or so (sorry ghost)


 I'm sure ghost will be more than happy with a catty from you mate.


----------



## lexlow

almost ready :=) nearly missed it! i think? had internet issues, and as mad as that sounds living in the uk, it was lack of funds..... for the phone lol. but i have kinda got used to no internet and comunication devices over the last month. kubys has contacted me, and we have pm'd so all is good. i cant wait to send what i have done.

crazy this thread is not as popular as last year, i think maybe people are just busy at the moment. giving things through these comps/draws is excellant and is much more the way i have been living over the last few months. as i have found us(family) without things, we have given things we dont need to others, and made more effort to physically help our friends. the saying that you get back what you put in is deffinately true, but only if you give for the right reasons. anyway, i will stop drivelling on about my so called struggles, as they are not, they are more a realisation of how much cack we here in the uk rely on and think we need to be happy. as long as you can share with good people life is good.

(ahhhh, internet is working again lol) i missed you lapytop)


----------



## Mister Magpie

My package to Shew97 was placed in the mail today!!! Whoohoo, I hope he likes it!!!!

Darren


----------



## PorkChopSling

Almost done  they are on coat #3


----------



## Metropolicity

Just shot the first coat of clear on mine for Flipgun!


----------



## flipgun

I'm :imslow:


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Hey that's fine I should have mine in the mail Monday.


----------



## Longers7

Here's the catty I made for youcanthide...... He has recieved it and is happy with it, unfortunately he is a bit under the weather in hospital at the mo, so told him I would put some pics up of if for him.....


----------



## Beanflip

Individual's is out of the BLO and drying.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Finished!!! My catty for* Hrawk* will go out at monday 

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Hrawk

Oh crap, the pressure is on!

Been fishing all weekend and not building slingshots. Bad Hrawk.

I did get third place on the weigh in today though, 1.74kg from 3 bream.


----------



## MagicTorch100

BLO is on Ghost, bit of drying time and we're away! I'm guesstimating post on Friday


----------



## Aries666

I'm in...boobs
Or is it too late...


----------



## flipgun

Hrawk said:


> Oh crap, the pressure is on!
> 
> Been fishing all weekend and not building slingshots. Bad Hrawk.
> 
> I did get third place on the weigh in today though, 1.74kg from 3 bream.


Same here for behind. anic: I'm too unfocused right now because of getting ready for the ECST. :shocked:


----------



## Sharker

Posted mine yesterday  hopefully its arrive soon and owner is happy


----------



## Metropolicity

Shipping Flipgun's out today.


----------



## BCLuxor

Duka , Were all roughed out and rounded. I need to spend time working up the grits and work a finish.


----------



## TSM

I'm afraid I'll be running a little behind you guys. I just got a load of exotic wood in and I'm still waiting on some pen turning blanks. Oh, the anticipation.


----------



## Arber

Just put some Danish oil on it.


----------



## Hrawk

Ahhhh that sigh of relief when you finish a frame, hold it out in your hand and admire your own work.

Just need to make up some bands now and get it in the post. I kinda drank too many beers while making it so I'd better wait till tomorrow before driving to the post office


----------



## leon13

Dunno ! Sendet of !

cheers


----------



## Dead Bunny

Wow guys you are fast. I'm still waiting on some would from a carpenter friend if mine. Don't have a band saw big enough for this log I got. Sorry Nathan but your sling might be a little while. 
With that said I did receive my slingshot or two slingshots as it were and they are awesome! Thanks a million Nathan, I have been shooting as much as a can, it's been a busy week here. 
I'll post pictures soon. 
Take care all.

Dead Bunny Slingshots
Give the gift of chaos


----------



## Beanflip

My trade is ready. Just waiting for my partners address. Where are you Individual?


----------



## Beanflip

Beanflip said:


> My trade is ready. Just waiting for my partners address. Where are you Individual?


Individual has not been active since May. I may just take his sling to MWST for a trade. ????


----------

